

How many of you are using Haml/Sass in a production environment? - isharan

Just wondering how many people out there use Haml/Sass in a deployed web app, or know of any popular sites that do. Personally, I never really got the idea of replacing html and css, but I know some people can't live without it.
======
andhapp
I have used it in live environment for an internal site and I do have some
reservations. Head over to rails irc channel and you can easily start HTML V
HAML argument.

It is definitely a cleaner and more logical way of doing things but it is a
matter of taste after all. If you like working with regular HTML/CSS...stick
to it. No harm in trying once though.

~~~
isharan
Haha, irc is definitely the best place to start a flamewar on stuff like this
:P But I'm not arguing for one or the other, just wondering what people's
thoughts are on it and if they're using it in a public environment. Peaceful
discussion :)

